

Why All Rainbows Share an Identical Angle (The Optics Inside a Droplet of Water) - siglesias
http://mitworld.mit.edu/video/33

======
siglesias
Also, this double rainbow phenomenon explained:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQSNhk5ICTI>

